# Wind concerti



## Morigan

Hi guys,

I have great admiration and love for all of Mozart's concerti for wind instruments. The 4 horn concerti, the oboe one, the bassoon one, the clarinet one, the flute one and even the others for combined instruments.

I also love Haydn's trumpet concerto.

Now I've just realised that I don't really know any other popular wind concerti from any period, and I'd really love to discover new music in that category.

Help me please!


----------



## Handel

Mozart had a great talent to create catchy melodies in his concertos...

From baroque period:

Two main composers: Telemann and Vivaldi

Some specific examples

Look for Telemann concerto for two horns from his Tafelmusik. A great concerto. Here is the 1st movement, Maestoso: http://www.box.net/shared/9cjh6bk8t5

An obscure concerto for oboe d'amore by Telemann (one of my first "love" for Telemann): http://www.box.net/shared/5uxz9shimz

****

Vivaldi composed many many and many concerto concerto for winds...
There is the famous concerto for two trumpets. Here is the first movement: http://www.box.net/shared/tohgnn8nmo

Also flute concerto from op. 10.

--------------------------

Look also for Heinichen wind concertos: Musica Antiqua Köln recorded a fine CD of concerti. Some of them are for winds. Example: http://www.box.net/shared/imtq8fpjja

Look also for Stölzel's trompet concertos. Great output. Example: http://www.box.net/shared/c7tu78tsv3

If you like baroque trumpet concerto, you must have this CD: http://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Trump...4722536?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1191279355&sr=1-5

Handel composed a few oboe concertos, but nothing great imho. His concerti a due cori, which contain some winds, are good, but nothing special too.


----------



## Rondo

Beethoven wrote some Quintets and Septets for or _with_ wind instruments...a particular one escapes me at the moment...

As for Baroque, Telemann's Flute Concerto is a good choice. It's been a while since I've heard that one! You reminded me of it.


----------



## Guest

Wow, I just realized I can think of nary a wind concerto from the nineteenth century.

Twentieth, though. Too many to list. Flute, clarinet, oboe, saxophone, trumpet, horn, trombone, tuba, there's something, many somethings, for everyone.

You know the Nielsen concerti, right? One for clarinet and one for flute. Those are very nice indeed. Late Nielsen. 

Holmboe also for flute and for clarinet.

Chavez for trombone.

That's a very short list, and only ones I've heard and liked. Type in "horn concerto" or whatever at Amazon.com. You'll see!

Even more tons of stuff for solo winds and electronics. (Typing in something like "bass clarinet and tape" returns some strange results. But if you can sift through what Amazon thinks you want...!)


----------



## Morigan

Interesting. Thank you Handel for your suggestions and abstracts, it is much appreciated. 

Eric, I'm curious about Beethoven's wind chamber music. I'll look into it.

Has anyone heard the famous clarinet concerto by Weber? I'd like to know if it's good.


----------



## ChamberNut

R. Strauss' Horn Concertos are famous also.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Handel, I've copied and saved your reply here. 
I'd only add that the Tafelmusik is available in a great, compact 4CD box set on the Brilliant Classics label, which I recommend without reservation.


----------



## opus67

Morigan said:


> Eric, I'm curious about Beethoven's wind chamber music. I'll look into it.


You can download recent performances of Beethoven's Octet for Winds and Rondino for wind octet here and here. 
Not quite a concerto, but Dvorak's _Serenade for Winds, Op.44_, is another favourite work of mine.



> Has anyone heard the famous clarinet concerto by Weber? I'd like to know if it's good.


I love clarinet concerti, and works for clarinet in general, from the Classical era. I would also recommend works by Crusell (he was a clarinet exponent) and second Handel's choice of Heinichen. Another famous trumpet concerto from the Baroque is by Tartini.

Edit: Just remembered...
Also look for J.J.Quantz. He was a flautist.


----------



## Manuel

Morigan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have great admiration and love for all of Mozart's concerti for wind instruments. The 4 horn concerti, the oboe one, the bassoon one, the clarinet one, the flute one and even the others for combined instruments.
> 
> I also love Haydn's trumpet concerto.
> 
> Now I've just realised that I don't really know any other popular wind concerti from any period, and I'd really love to discover new music in that category.
> 
> Help me please!


*Schumann*: Concertstück for four horns and orchestra
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Concerto for trombone and orchestra
*Vaughan Williams*: one for oboe, one for tuba
*Pletnev*'s arrangement of the Beethoven violin concerto, for clarinet and orchestra
*Miaskovsky*: Lyric Concertino, Op 32 (for flute, clarinet, horn, bassoon, harp and string orchestra)
*Bruch*: concerto for clarinet and viola


----------



## Manuel

Not to forget P.D.Q. Bach's _Flight of the Bass fish_.


----------



## Morigan

Thank you all! 

As I am a suscribed of Naxos' musical database, I can listen to any of their recordings on the Web. I'll do this as I work today.


----------



## ChamberNut

Morigan said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> *As I am a suscribed of Naxos' musical database, *I can listen to any of their recordings on the Web. I'll do this as I work today.


So am I.


----------



## Handel

This is a great benefit to music lovers.


----------



## Handel

Mark Harwood said:


> Handel, I've copied and saved your reply here.


What do you mean?


----------



## Mark Harwood

Hi Handel.
I mean, your first reply to this post was so informative that I saved it on my computer for easy future reference. Hope that's OK!


----------



## Handel

Mark Harwood said:


> Hi Handel.
> I mean, your first reply to this post was so informative that I saved it on my computer for easy future reference. Hope that's OK!


No problem. My pleasure.


----------



## Handel

Erratum: When I speak of Vivaldi's flute concerto in his op. 10, I mean concertoS. There are 3 very good flute concertos in this set.

And for Heinichen concertos, look for "Dresden concerti"


----------

